# [91] Naruko Coloration



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

Old chapter, but new coloration  Naruto Uzumaki (user) requested to have Naruko/Sexy no Jutsu in chapter 91 colored. Here s(he) is 



Time spent: 60 minutes.


----------



## blueava21 (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks great! And the fact that you did in 1 hour amazes me even more.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Suzume (Apr 30, 2008)

I had forgotten how very little smoke is in the original version .....

Nice job


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2008)

sooo awesome


----------



## 7Silver (May 1, 2008)

Awesome! Nice soft shading!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 1, 2008)

So awesome and made of win.


----------



## Ashiya (May 1, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 1, 2008)

Wow, well done! 

It looks amazing!


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (May 1, 2008)

Nice work Vervex, your shading style is excellent!


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (May 1, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Tefax (May 1, 2008)

I really love that coloring style  And I love the way you coloured her hair 

awesome coloring!


----------



## vervex (May 1, 2008)

Thank you so much guys <3


----------



## Madara! (May 1, 2008)

Smexy and nice.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 1, 2008)

awesome, I like this one


----------



## EB7 (May 1, 2008)

good job, hahahaha!


----------



## maximilyan (May 1, 2008)

yes yes, now this is victory .


----------



## Kimkim-Chan (Jun 26, 2008)

ZOMG! That's AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mori (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful coloring vervex, as expected from you.


----------



## Verdugo (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! I really like the shading and the blush.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Great job <3


----------



## Mia (Jun 27, 2008)

wow  awesome coloring X3


----------



## Die Heinii (Jun 27, 2008)

One hour *___*
That's even more than awesome ~ <3
Wonderful job on this Vervex :3


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent work Verex. You did a very nice job with Naruuki's blush and defined the lines of her bodily features nicely. The red tint in the background was nicely done as well, and good job capturing the detail in her hair.


----------



## Suiryuudan (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent job!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2008)

sexy X3
awesome coloring and shading


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely work Vervex.


----------



## vervex (Jun 28, 2008)

Omg, this thread was revived! o_O;

Thanks for your comments though guys


----------



## Spiral (Jun 29, 2008)

the shading is wonderful!

and the colors are well picked.


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 30, 2008)

Eh...

Nice :]


----------



## Euraj (Jun 30, 2008)

Not bad for an hour's work...


----------

